# Cheap racer



## Spoons47 (10 Aug 2018)

Hello all.
my 14 year old son will be undertaking a school project for his Engineering class. So he is looking for a road/racer cycle that he can restore or upgrade components etc. His budget is approx £50 although I could help him a bit if a bargain was to be had. Don't mind travelling a few miles to collect.
Thank you in Advance
Cheers

Simon


----------



## Cycleops (10 Aug 2018)

Be useful if you told us where you're located spoons. Maybe @biggs682 has something in his stable although carriage might kill it.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2018)

thanks @Cycleops 

@Spoons47 what or how much of a project does your son want ?
ie just a frame and build up or a complete bike to get going again ?
is he going to ride it if so how tall and or what frame size does he want
and your location , i an in Wellingborough nn8 postcode


----------



## Spoons47 (10 Aug 2018)

thanks for your reply.
Ideally he is looking for a complete bike, to get going. He will be riding it as he is in charge of the project and will be financing it. Im in Crawley West Sussex but have a annual gold card so can get cheap train tickets


----------



## Spoons47 (10 Aug 2018)

I've now added my location to the profile, I thought I had already done it.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Aug 2018)

Try your local Freegle https://www.ilovefreegle.org/


----------



## Cycleops (10 Aug 2018)

How about these, not too far from you:
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ge-bike-frame-needs-some-attention/1309284539

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/claud-butler-racing-bicycle-to-restore/1308912827
Should be okay for someone with about a 32" inseam.


----------



## Spoons47 (10 Aug 2018)

thanks cyclops just slightly too big, I've been all over gumtree but will keep looking


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2018)

@Spoons47 how about this 



biggs682 said:


> Just back from picking this very original Dawes Debonair up.
> 
> View attachment 417727
> 
> ...


----------



## Spoons47 (10 Aug 2018)

thanks ill pass it on


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2018)

Spoons47 said:


> thanks ill pass it on


Might give your son an idea what is out there .


----------



## walkman-man (12 Aug 2018)

If you're able to get up to north London, I have an old Elswick frame in around this size. I also have suitable parts to build it up with, but this might too much of a project than he'd wish to tackle?


----------



## WHT (12 Aug 2018)

Spoons47 said:


> Hello all.
> my 14-year-old son will be undertaking a school project for his Engineering class. So he is looking for a road/racer cycle that he can restore or upgrade components etc. His budget is approx £50 although I could help him a bit if a bargain was to be had. Don't mind travelling a few miles to collect.
> Thank you in Advance
> Cheers
> ...


Look on Gumtree online. That is where I found my 'rescue' bike. Also, the marketplace on facebook is good for secondhand stuff. Ah! See you've already tried gumtree! Try Friday Ad online too.


----------



## Spoons47 (12 Aug 2018)

WHT said:


> Look on Gumtree online. That is where I found my 'rescue' bike. Also, the marketplace on facebook is good for secondhand stuff. Ah! See you've already tried gumtree! Try Friday Ad online too.



Thanks. I’m watching them all.


----------

